# [PVAP] Postez vos autres photos (de vacances ou autres)



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2020)

Avant tout, merci si ce n’est déjà fait de* lire les contraintes techniques et la charte de qualité *concernant la diffusion de photos dans portfolio

Vous êtes dans Postez vos photos de vacances (ou autres), fil dédié à celles ne méritant pas à votre avis (ou celui de la modération) d’accéder à PVPBP ou PVPBI. Et pas seulement, malgré le titre, des photos de vacances

N’oubliez pas cependant les deux premiers commandements de la charte qualité : Séléctionner, retraiter.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2020)

Un été a Central Park, bondé de touristes et déserté de New Yorkais mais ce plan d'eau amène un peu de sérénité, parce que les touristes, bouh, tout le grabuge, ils courent, ils sautent, ils crient !


----------



## litobar71 (27 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2020)

Vacances en Espagne avec le souvenir des rats dans ce palmier 



​


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2020)

Avant que ça dérape, 'photo de vacances' est un terme générique, pas un thème. N'oubliez pas le 'ou autres'. ce n'est pas assez clair dans le cartouche ? Et n'oubliez pas le mantra 'séléctionner, retraiter'. Exemple ci-dessus, un léger recadrage pour supprimer le tuyau d'arrosage ?


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Septembre 2020)

Pourquoi deux é à sélectionner ?  
Et le fait qu'il y ait grosso modo un seul fil principal "Portfolio" et que d'autres sections y soient rajoutées (vacances, plus beaux instants, plus belles...) crée une confusion, étant donné qu'on croit pouvoir en poster dans l'une de ces catégories alors que le nombre d'envoi de photos est limité par la "racine" Portfolio. Faudrait être plus clair !

Lis le premier post de chaque fil et tu sauras quoi poster où. Quant à la limitation elle est la même qu’avant, c’est en gros, gras et rouge dans les consignes. Et tu es suffisamment ancien ici pour le savoir, ne te fais pas plus bête que tu n’es.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Septembre 2020)




----------



## huexley (30 Septembre 2020)

Petit souvenir d'Islande, falaise de Latrabjarg, à la faveur d'une éclaircie, cette été entre deux crises de COVID19 et une météo capricieuse, des jolis Macareux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Septembre 2020)

Voici une belle myte, les Etats de l’ouest américain sont chargée de ces reliefs. Ils dominent les environs. Elles ont été constituées par les restes d'une coulée volcanique. Formant des sortes d’incisions qui, au fil du temps, ont formé des canyons.
De manière plus explicite :
Sorte de petit plateau ou, grande butte à sommet plat et, aux versants abrupts qui se sont élargies progressivement, jusqu'à les isoler les unes des autres. Elles ont été formées par l'érosion différentielle et des mouvements tectoniques. Ce relief tabulaire caractéristique les paysages arides.

Ici dans l'Utah
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 , cette « Grand Mesa » est considérée comme la plus imposante.


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2020)

huexley a dit:


> Des jolis Macareux


Il y a les photos de vacances, il y a les plus beaux instants de vacances et il y a les plus belles photos... de vacances !
C'est pas parce que tu étais en vacances que cette superbe photo de macareux avait ça place ici, elle méritait PVPBP !
Mais c'est comme tu veux...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Octobre 2020)

High Line NYC 2015


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Octobre 2020)

Il était une fois dans l'ouest





*Note à ceux qui s'étonneraient de voir deux photos de Nelly ici le même jour : C'est parce que la modération se fait à deux et que chacun de son côté a déplacé ici l'un une photo de PVPBI et l'autre une photo de PVPBP. Mais promis, ça ne se reproduira pas...*


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Octobre 2020)

San Diego La Jolla 2019


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Octobre 2020)

bon, le désert vous saoule pourtant j'aurai mieux fait d'y rester, j'y étais mieux. 
Va pour une douche "froide" à Toronto, quelque mois avant ma trentaine, où c'est moi qui l'ai prise la douche...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (15 Octobre 2020)

Port de Saint-Jean de Luz


----------



## ScapO (17 Octobre 2020)

à toi Ana , que tes étés soient plus merveilleux les uns que les autres.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2020)

Le bon du Diable en Ardèche 
Découverte du jour 






​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Novembre 2020)

Hier, départ du Vendée Globe => Les Sables d'Olonne => L'île Penotte un quartier du remblai aux Sables => La Chaume de l'autre côté du chenal => conserves de sardines...



​


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Novembre 2020)

Dans le quartier de l'île Penotte aux Sables



​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Dans le quartier de l'île Penotte aux Sables​


Cette dame est une artiste
Edité par la modération : On ne cite pas les photos !


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2020)

Île aux moine, Morbihan. Quelqu'un a effacé le pipi du guard. Je l'ai redessiné 



​


----------



## pouppinou (21 Novembre 2020)

*CHAMPS ET PROFONDEUR*
ou
_l'histoire d'un champs profond et d'une profondeur de champs_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2020)

@boninmi 
Tu dois connaitre  

`


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2020)

Posté 2h30 trop tôt ​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2020)

En promenade dans le golfe du Morbihan



​


----------



## litobar71 (12 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2020)




----------



## litobar71 (13 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2020)

Baignade non surveillée



​


----------



## litobar71 (17 Décembre 2020)

_baignade surveillée mais peut-être pas assez* ! _






_* il fut un temps où nous attendions avec impatience la "baignade" de nos alliés..._​


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Décembre 2020)

Vannes, Morbihan





Assemblage de trois photos​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2020)

Un petit dessin sur un mur


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2021)

Miracle de l'évolution, les masques chirurgicaux poussent dans les arbres...



​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2021)

Enfin le froid


----------



## litobar71 (8 Janvier 2021)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Janvier 2021)

Méditation matinale ...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2021)

Avec une température de  moins 28 °C ce matin , Ce lac du Jura prend des airs de vacances  





​


----------



## huexley (11 Janvier 2021)

C'est le lac des Tailllères ?

J'ai pas assez froid en bas du Jura pour geler des bulles de glaces :-(


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2021)

huexley a dit:


> C'est le lac des Tailllères ?
> 
> J'ai pas assez froid en bas du Jura pour geler des bulles de glaces :-(


Lac des Rousses


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2021)




----------



## litobar71 (10 Février 2021)




----------



## pouppinou (15 Février 2021)

*FUJI / FUJI*
Fuji photo - Fuji nature
Symbole d'une terre de contrastes alliant la modernité à la nature, l'ère moderne à la tradition.​


----------



## pouppinou (19 Février 2021)

Hot Spot
Saint Valentin ​


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2021)

Lac du Jura 



​


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2021)

_






_


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2021)

Col de la Faucille


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mars 2021)

Souvenir du temps où Kernic jouait à Rocco Siffredi sur le forum ! 
C'était une sacrée époque !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2021)

Retour de Suisse


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2021)

Test d'un nouveau bracelet


----------



## pouppinou (28 Mars 2021)

_*YOKOHAMA, les SAKURA sont déjà en fleurs...*_


----------



## litobar71 (28 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Avril 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (26 Avril 2021)

Mon métier en 90, les ordinateurs arrivent mais n'ont pas encore la puissance suffisante pour le graphisme.
Photo au Polaroïd® ! À gauche un collègue qui nettoie un Rotring®, un artiste, lui !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2021)

Journée nettoyage


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Journée nettoyage




C'était peut-être *ça* , l'image que tu voulais poster... 

Pour la poster :


```
[center] 

[img]https://www.zupimages.net/up/21/20/xjlk.jpeg[/img] 

[/center]
```


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'était peut-être *ça* , l'image que tu voulais poster...
> 
> Pour la poster :
> 
> ...


Connection de merd..


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Connection de merd..



Ça arrive, les soucis techniques ! 

Là, je poste avec un smartphone... 
Mais je passe commande pour un nouveau Mac dans quelques jours !


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mai 2021)

Pour la vider c'est facile, suffit que ça penche !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2021)

Aujourd'hui


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2021)

Promenade en bord de mer


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2021)

*Attention, c'est en train de déraper, la. Merci de faire attention à la qualité et à l'intérêt des photos : Le phare, d'accord, mais un énorme moteur hors-bord et un seau en plastique ruiné au premier plan, ça fait désordre. Pourquoi ne pas avoir pris le temps de faire un recadrage, et en profiter pour corriger la déformation en trapèze ? *


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Mai 2021)

"*Le phare, d'accord, mais un énorme moteur hors-bord et un seau en plastique ruiné au premier plan, ça fait désordre".*
Je ne suis pas entièrement d'accord, car vue sur un autre angle, avec une autre composition, une intention affirmée, ça pourrait marcher; par contre "intérêt et qualité des photos", y'a du boulot, pas grand-chose de bien affriolant, mais on n'est pas ici sur un forum photo  (je suis sur un, et je peux te dire que je ne permets pas de l'inonder avec mes Tante Ginette Style  )


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2021)




----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mai 2021)

Waouh ! Une image comme on en voit rarement, bravo


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2021)

@Nouvoul *On les attend tes photos de vacances ou autres...*


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mai 2021)




----------



## Romuald (25 Mai 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> contre-jour


En fait tu as pris une photo dans ta vie et tu la retraites au fil de tes envies ?


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mai 2021)

Pas du tout.
J'ai environ 8000 photos conservées; sur le forum photo où je suis inscrit, je n'ai dû en mettre qu'une petite centaine en 10 ans. Ce qui me dérange étant qu'ici dans ces divers fils "photo", certains publient n'importe quelle image sans intérêt artistique, anecdotique, humoristique, technique et autres à deviner; 
(Je suis retraité, vieux, mais j'essaie de conserver un peu de mon peu d'intelligence)


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je suis retraité


Pas d'bol…


Nouvoul a dit:


> vieux


Double pas d'bol…


Nouvoul a dit:


> mais j'essaie de conserver un peu de mon peu d'intelligence


Triple pas d'bol !


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mai 2021)

Pour F'murr alias Romuald; je ne prétendrais pas que c'est ma "plus bêle"


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mai 2021)

Bin mon...



​


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mai 2021)

On me signale que j'ai encore enfreint les règles; j'imagine un forum photo où on ne pourrait poster qu'une photo par jour... Il serait vite mort  
Sois logique : tu as toi même dit, même si ça n'apparait plus parce que ton post a du être modéré, que MacGé n'était pas un forum photo.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2021)

Cascade dans le bas Jura


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2021)

Un ange est passé ... ...


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Juin 2021)

5 minutes après cette photo, mon nom était...



Serpillère 



​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2021)

Beaume les Messieurs ( Jura)


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2021)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (13 Juin 2021)

Vue du haut de la dune du Pilat (Bassin d’Arcachon)


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2021)

Un air de vacances sur le lac de Clairvaux les lacs


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2021)

@aCLR


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (3 Juillet 2021)

Biarritz, rocher de la Vierge


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juillet 2021)

En passant, comme ça...
Quand allez-vous apprendre qu'on ne fait pas de photo de paysage à 14h l'été à moins d'une anecdote...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juillet 2021)

Promis, celle-ci n'est pas prise à midi…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (4 Juillet 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En passant, comme ça...
> Quand allez-vous apprendre qu'on ne fait pas de photo de paysage à 14h l'été à moins d'une anecdote...



Pour info, la photo prise que j’ai prise à Biarritz l’a été vers 19h.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (8 Juillet 2021)

Espelette


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2021)

Quand on veut faire une photo d'hôtel à Espelette, soit on vide une demi bouteille d'Izarra, soit on mange un piment entier...



​


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand on veut faire une photo d'hôtel à Espelette, soit on vide une demi bouteille d'Izarra, soit on mange un piment entier...
> ​


Soit on mange un piment entier, donc on vide une demi bouteille d'Izarra


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2021)




----------



## ericse (10 Juillet 2021)

Himeji (Japon), pas la photo habituelle du château


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2021)

Le bonheur près de chez soi


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2021)




----------



## Romuald (4 Août 2021)

Bate's Motel !


----------



## Powerdom (4 Août 2021)

les bières au frais dans ma fontaine en attendant les copains pour le week-end


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Août 2021)

Image trop grande Dom... Si tu as le temps d'éditer...


----------



## Powerdom (4 Août 2021)

Ah merde. en plus je l'ai réduite mais j'ai posté la mauvaise...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2021)

Oh putain
 Toum’aï est sur l’île


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2021)

Laquelle choisir ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2021)




----------



## Powerdom (9 Août 2021)

Je trouve plein de choses autour de ma ferme. Ici un pédalier peugeot transformé en dessous de plat. A droite un ami me l'a nettoyé à la sableuse


----------



## Powerdom (11 Août 2021)

Dans ma série avant et après en haut la fontaine en juin 2020 lors de l'achat de la maison et juillet 2021.
Nettoyage, remise en eau etc enfin beaucoup de boulot !


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Août 2021)

Carte postale de mes vacances ces deux dernières semaines...



​


----------



## Icloud92 (11 Août 2021)

Coucher de soleil de crête
Je répète *i**mage trop grande,* merci de lire les consignes...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2021)

Carte postale de mes vacances 





​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Août 2021)

LH c'est bô ! (vu de loin)




​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Août 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> LH c'est bô ! (vu de loin)​


Le Havre peut être magnifique et romantique ... Tout dépend où on pose le regard et le coeur ...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2021)

Découverte dans impasse 





​


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2021)

Ca grimpe


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2021)

Beaucoup de belles fleurs sur cette île


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2021)




----------



## huexley (24 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 236131​


C'est Mafate ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Août 2021)

huexley a dit:


> C'est Mafate ?


Bonne question !   Depuis le temps que je demande (quémander serait plus exact !) une indication géographique en quelques mots pour les photos (même approximative si on ne veut pas être précis !) - Regarder de belles photos, c'est bien, mais savoir où elles ont été prises, c'est mieux ! Mais j'ai laissé tomber !


----------



## peyret (24 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bonne question !   Depuis le temps que je demande (quémander serait plus exact !) une indication géographique en quelques mots pour les photos (même approximative si on ne veut pas être précis !) - Regarder de belles photos, c'est bien, mais savoir où elles ont été prises, c'est mieux ! Mais j'ai laissé tomber !






Avec google photo, on arrive à trouver.... mais c'est pas 100%.... sûr...   

Madère à priori ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Depuis le temps que je demande (quémander serait plus exact !) une indication géographique


Ca fait pourtant partie des préconisations de la charte, je cite :

_Il est fortement suggéré de compléter la photo par les conditions de prise de vue si le posteur le juge utile (localisation, notamment : on ne compte plus les ‘c’est où ?’ en réaction)_
Bref...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2021)

peyret a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 236269
> 
> 
> Avec google photo, on arrive à trouver.... mais c'est pas 100%.... sûr...
> ...


C'est en effet Madère


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est en effet Madère


Faut aller à Funchal, y a des beaux bateaux qui arrivent dont 3...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2021)

Piste d'atterrissage de Funchal 
Madère est bien l'un des aéroports les plus *dangereux* au monde


----------



## huexley (24 Août 2021)

Impressionnant comme cela ressemble à la Réunion !


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2021)

huexley a dit:


> C'est Mafate ?


Y’a pas de téléphérique à la Réunion.


----------



## huexley (25 Août 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Y’a pas de téléphérique à la Réunion.


effectivement je l'avais pas vu dans son coin !


----------



## Powerdom (25 Août 2021)

huexley a dit:


> Impressionnant comme cela ressemble à la Réunion !


en effet j'ai cru moi aussi que c'était la Réunion


----------



## Romuald (25 Août 2021)

On revient aux photos, merci


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2021)

Village de Santana


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2021)

Sympa comme déco


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2021)

Châtelaillon-Plage
Charente Maritime


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Août 2021)

Bin, Zebig, t'es pas loin de Marwest !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bin, Zebig, t'es pas loin de Marwest !!!


Flûte alors !!!! J'ai raté Capitaine Gribouille !!!!!


----------



## huexley (29 Août 2021)

Petit biplan venu saluer ma prise en vue, en rando direction la tour d'Aï.







En version par cracra




__





						500px
					






					500px.com


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2021)

Paré pour le décollage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (2 Septembre 2021)

Îles Chausey


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (4 Septembre 2021)

Saint-Malo


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2021)

Horodateur dans Funchal


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

Il ne faut pas avoir le vertige !


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2021)

Celui qui ne connaît pas ce viaduc sortira des forums...


----------



## Locke (6 Septembre 2021)

Les Dents du Diable, enfin c'est moi qui donne ce nom. Bref, c'est une petite particularité avant d'avoir accès au lac de Guéry en Auvergne au nord du Mont-Dore...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2021)

Une levada


----------



## huexley (7 Septembre 2021)

Sortie de la nuit d'avant, c'est encore un peu les vacances ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2021)

L'enfant du pays


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2021)

Une belle piscine naturelle


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une belle piscine naturelle


Avec un mur en béton ?
Même celle-ci n'est pas naturelle.
On a creusé le calcaire pour construire une route pas très loin de là...
Que reste-t-il de naturel sur ce monde ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Avec un mur en béton ?
> Même celle-ci n'est pas naturelle.
> On a creusé le calcaire pour construire une route pas très loin de là...
> Que reste-t-il de naturel sur ce monde ?
> ...







__





						Piscines Naturelles de Porto Moniz
					






					www.visitmadeira.pt


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2021)




----------



## love_leeloo (16 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'enfant du pays
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 237819​


Tout le monde lui touche le sexe


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Octobre 2021)

_"Quand homme blanc rentrer beaucoup de bois, hiver très rude"_
Proverbe Huron


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2021)

Petite promenade ce matin en Hélico sur le massif du Mont-Blanc


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2021)

Superbe ce train


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Montenvers​



Janvier 94, descente à ski par la combe secrète vers Chamonix depuis Montenvers, après une descente depuis l'Aiguille du midi par le glacier de l'Envers du plan, 2900 mètres de dénivelé, nous avons déchaussé les skis à la gare.
De la neige fraîche jusqu'en bas, chose désormais impossible...



​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2021)

Un fresque sympa


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2021)

Un moyen comme un autre de s'envoyer en l'air pendant ses vacances  





​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un moyen comme un autre de s'envoyer en l'air pendant ses vacances


#bilancarbone


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2021)

Annecy hier


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2021)

Profitons du soleil


----------



## Powerdom (27 Octobre 2021)

prise depuis le petit pont. j'adore cet endroit


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2021)

Première neige dans le Jura


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2021)

Un peu de neige avec du soleil pour ce beau dimanche


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2021)

Lac gelé du Jura


----------



## touba (23 Décembre 2021)

Le jour où t'es muté hors du Jura tu vas nous faire une descente d'organes...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> Le jour où t'es muté hors du Jura tu vas nous faire une descente d'organes...


Bah , le souci , c'est que je travaille pas dans le Jura


----------



## touba (25 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bah , le soucis , c'est que je travail pas dans le Jura


le souci sans *S*, je travaille deux *L, E*


----------



## love_leeloo (25 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2022)

Une belle journée d'hiver dans le Jura 





​


----------



## Sablam (13 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 250433





Jura39 a dit:


> Superbe ce train
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 242363​


Trop beau


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2022)

Ils sont de quelle couleur mes skis ?


----------



## Diaoulic (15 Janvier 2022)

Palais du Grand Large St Malo


----------



## Powerdom (16 Janvier 2022)

Un modo pour virer ce truc ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2022)

Dans le village des Rousses


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2022)

Journée raquette aujourd'hui


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2022)

Enfin le soleil


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2022)

Genève juste en face


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2022)




----------



## Diaoulic (15 Février 2022)

Ptite journée Bretonne


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2022)

Diaoulic a dit:


> Ptite journée Bretonne
> 
> _Noir c'est noir !_​


Soulages, sors de ce corps !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2022)

Ville de Dole


----------



## Powerdom (16 Février 2022)

c'est la rue des tanneurs ?


----------



## flotow (16 Février 2022)

Eh oh les jurassien !


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Eh oh les jurassien !


Ça soulage ?!


----------



## flotow (16 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça soulage ?!


C’est Piair


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est la rue des tanneurs ?


Oui


----------



## jeamy (16 Février 2022)

Luxembourg Centre - La Vallée de la Pétrusse

*Image trop grande. Merci de lire et respecter les règles*


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2022)

Belle journée de ski
En face le Mont Blanc avec le lac Léman en bas


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2022)

La Dole 
Fin de la serie neige


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2022)

Nous c'était pas week-end à Rome


----------



## flotow (7 Mars 2022)

Aéroport de Funchal
_(la où les vacances commencent et se terminent)_​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2022)

@flotow

C'est une photo de dessous l'aéroport ?


----------



## flotow (7 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> @flotow
> 
> C'est une photo de dessous l'aéroport ?


Oui


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2022)

Spectaculaire coup de sirocco sur l'ouest de la France ce matin...


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2022)

Ah mais voilà pourquoi le ciel était tout jaune ce matin chez moi ! Donc c'est également dans l'Est


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ah mais voilà pourquoi le ciel était tout jaune ce matin chez moi ! Donc c'est également dans l'Est


Le pire ici c'est qu'on en bouffe littéralement, on a tous la bouche pâteuse et on mouche rouge...


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> on a tous la bouche pâteuse


Mais n'accuse pas la météo pour ça s'il te plait


----------



## Diaoulic (21 Mars 2022)




----------



## Diaoulic (24 Mars 2022)

clin d'oeil pour thebiglebowsky


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mars 2022)

Ouais, @ thebiglebowsky






​


----------



## Diaoulic (7 Mai 2022)




----------



## Diaoulic (26 Mai 2022)




----------



## Diaoulic (29 Mai 2022)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2022)

*Résistance et résilience




*​


----------



## tantoillane (22 Juillet 2022)

_Aérodrome Orléans Saint Denis 20/07/2022_​De retour de l'aérodrome de Castelnaudary, 2h20 de vol au dessus de paysages variés dont chaque vue semble pourtant unique. Une météo de "ciel de traine" comme on l'appelle scientifiquement, mais qui se caractérise pour le rêveur par des nuages éparses offrant un contraste incroyable. J'aurais pu vous partager les clichés du vol, mais celui-ci, pris juste après le posé, métophorise la magie du voyage.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Août 2022)

La navigation ça donne soif !








​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Août 2022)

Un jour, je me promenais peinard... 
Tout à coup, au détour d'une rue...


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Août 2022)

Faisant quelque pas, je découvre à qui appartient cette belle paire...


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Août 2022)

Sur ce bassin de Belle-Île, y a mon ti' pépère...


----------



## love_leeloo (4 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (5 Septembre 2022)

Arrivée à l'île de Groix


----------



## patxito (6 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2022)

Le fort de Sarah Bernhardt à la pointe des poulains à Belle-Île


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (27 Septembre 2022)

Le capitaine était bourré...


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (27 Septembre 2022)

Fontaine de Vaucluse


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2022)




----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (4 Octobre 2022)

Auguste veille !


----------



## ScapO (4 Octobre 2022)

Je maintiendrai.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le capitaine était bourré...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 267485​


Plus je regarde cette image, plus elle me surprend. On dirait le bateau ajouté. non ?


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Romuald (5 Novembre 2022)

Un bel instant, mais qui manquait un peu de soleil pour être un 'plus bel'. Ce qui n'a pas empêché le gamin de se baigner


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Novembre 2022)

Tu offres un bouquet de fleurs pour un anniversaire... 
Heureusement que la personne vieillit moins vite que le bouquet. 
# Dorian Gray


----------



## love_leeloo (11 Novembre 2022)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2022)

... Mais qu'est-ce que Romuald fiche là ???? ...


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Novembre 2022)

Ses compagnes et ses enfants...


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Mais qu'est-ce que Romuald fiche là ???? ...


Chagall n'a pas peint un homme à tête de bélier mais un homme à tête de bouc. Arrêtez de confondre les caprins et les ovins (moi) comme le premier trooper venu .


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Novembre 2022)

Aujourd'hui, l'aéro-navale et les pompiers ont recherché quelqu'un tombé de son bateau.
Je ne sais pas si la personne a été retrouvée...


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (15 Novembre 2022)

Made in Normandie


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Novembre 2022)




----------



## aCLR (27 Novembre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Pierre Soulages


Et là, Juan Mìro !


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Décembre 2022)




----------

